# tile-antifracture membrane



## JNielsen (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering what is the better choice of antifracture membrane when installing tiles on a cement subfloor? Ditra or Redgaurd or other?
and should i use epoxy grout in a commercial job? or just the regular sanded grout?
Thank you


----------



## soupdizzle (Jun 15, 2008)

i recall reading a couple threads directly related to this subject quite recently a simple search should give you the answers your looking for.


----------



## John Corley (May 30, 2008)

Hi J

Ditra is actually an uncoupling membrane.

Redguard is fine for slab installations, but my favorite is Merkrete Fractureguard.

As far as the grout question goes that depends on what type commercial situation you are talking about. Vet office prolly aught to use epoxy, barber shop, cement grout would be fine..


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

John Corley said:


> Hi J
> 
> *Ditra is actually an uncoupling membrane.*
> 
> ...


As well as an anti-fracture membrane, and a water-proofing membrane (when the seams are covered with Kerdi) 

Is that Merkrete basically the same as Tec's 1Flex ? I hope its cheaper lol.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

My first choice would be ditra as it is an anti-fracture membrane as mentioned above as well as providing waterproofing from the top of the assembly and vapour management (to a certain degree) under the assembly.
Just make sure any cracks you have are in plane.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Ditra is NOT an antifracture membrane, it's an uncoupling membrane.

I love and use Ditra, but not for that reason. I mostly use it over plywood instead of CBU's.

Maybe you should consider NobelSeal CIS? It will bridge over cracks AND control joints so you do NOT have to continue the control joints in to the tile pattern. 

Jaz


----------

